# Is this an okay betta set up?



## Guest (Jul 16, 2019)

Hey guys so I just wanted to make sure This in an okay betta setup and If anyone had any advice for the plants that would be great I currently give them seachem fertilizer but does that help my amazon sword and crypts or no because they are root feeders? I have a fluval spec v and a delta tail male named alex and his Buddy a zebra snail named Harold. I just redid his tank yesterday and he is acting very strange, water parameters are all good, and he’s eating just normally he is very active and likes to interact but today he seems to just be lying at the bottom


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

It's a lovely tank. And you have a good start in plants. If it were me I would be thinking of adding a few more plants, The more places he can feel safe and have more hides the better he will like it. 

As for him just laying around on the bottom. It may be he feels safe there. When you change anything for in a betta tank it confuses them at first and they need to get use to it. There may be some stress there but I don't think there is anything else going on. You say the water parameters are good, and I don't see anything else that might be causing it. He's a very pretty boy you have with his colors he looks like a Panda. Sooo neat. 

The SeaChem fertilizers You are using. What kind ( or what are they) The only ferts I use in my tanks for both rooted and bunch plants is the Seachem flourish supplement. About 1/2 teaspoon or 2.5 ml a week. For my rooted plants I have added plant tabs that should last 6 months. and with the flourish ( not flourish excel) they do very well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2019)

Old Dog 59 said:


> It's a lovely tank. And you have a good start in plants. If it were me I would be thinking of adding a few more plants, The more places he can feel safe and have more hides the better he will like it.
> 
> As for him just laying around on the bottom. It may be he feels safe there. When you change anything for in a betta tank it confuses them at first and they need to get use to it. There may be some stress there but I don't think there is anything else going on. You say the water parameters are good, and I don't see anything else that might be causing it. He's a very pretty boy you have with his colors he looks like a Panda. Sooo neat.
> 
> The SeaChem fertilizers You are using. What kind ( or what are they) The only ferts I use in my tanks for both rooted and bunch plants is the Seachem flourish supplement. About 1/2 teaspoon or 2.5 ml a week. For my rooted plants I have added plant tabs that should last 6 months. and with the flourish ( not flourish excel) they do very well.



I use Seachem fourish excel for my fertilizer, and as for the plants is it okay that I plant bacopa? The amazon sword and crypt have very big roots and would that choke the plants out?


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

He is so handsome! Absolutely gorgeous.

Lovely tank, too. 

Does he hang out a lot by/under the floating plant? If he does, you might want to add some more. Mine love their floating plants. 

Really do like the tank and layout.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Stella2013 said:


> I use Seachem fourish excel for my fertilizer, and as for the plants is it okay that I plant bacopa? The amazon sword and crypt have very big roots and would that choke the plants out?


Excel is not a fertilizer. It's like a liquid carbon. Most plants like it, but some, like anacharis, can be damaged by it if it's used in a big enough dose or too frequently. 

I do plant my bacopa and it does fine.

Plants that feed from the water column will need a liquid fertilizer, one to start with is Seachem Flourish (not Excel) it should work fine for the easier plants like the ones you have. Anacharis, water wisteria, java fern, and anubia are all water column feeders.

Plants that feed from the substrate are going to need root tabs, and some of them will also need iron to be supplemented. Crypts, swords, bacopa, and repens are substrate feeders, and swords will also need iron. 

I've found that the substrate feeders do best with some liquid fert in the water.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

I totally agree with Rainbo. Excel usage in this tank is not needed. Could do some damage to the plants you have in there now. If you check the plant tab label you might find they contain iron and all the foods the rooted plants need.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2019)

bluesamphire said:


> He is so handsome! Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Lovely tank, too. 🙂
> 
> ...



Yes he does!!! I have extra just last time I put them in they ended up choking out all my java fern and thank you so much!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2019)

Rainbo said:


> Stella2013 said:
> 
> 
> > I use Seachem fourish excel for my fertilizer, and as for the plants is it okay that I plant bacopa? The amazon sword and crypt have very big roots and would that choke the plants out?
> ...


So over then seachem flourish and root tabs they should be fine? I had gotten some anacharis but the part I planted in the substrate kept dying.. why is that? Like the rest was alive just not that portion, is there anything I can do to prevent this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2019)

Old Dog 59 said:


> I totally agree with Rainbo. Excel usage in this tank is not needed. Could do some damage to the plants you have in there now. If you check the plant tab label you might find they contain iron and all the foods the rooted plants need.



Thank you!!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I let my stem plants float or weight them in bunches so they have time to adjust and grow roots. They can be planted but I never do as I like the "bunch" look.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

With stem plants or bunch plants you have to float them until they grow roots. (that is unless they have a good root system when you buy them.) his is one reason I am trying to stay away from bunch plants. It takes way to long for them to root. However I do use them quite often in my tanks with weights and placed to the rear of the tank in between large swords and ferns. They then seem to do what I want and give my boys the proper cover they need.


----------



## bbetta (Dec 17, 2017)

In the second pic, your fish looks like it has pop-eye disease on the right eye. This might be the reason he is lying down. Look into it, it might be very harmful if the reason that causes it isn’t dealt with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2019)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I let my stem plants float or weight them in bunches so they have time to adjust and grow roots. They can be planted but I never do as I like the "bunch" look.


Where would I get the weights from and if I weight them they would be fine? Or would the part the weight is around die? Also are stem plants root or water column feeders?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2019)

Old Dog 59 said:


> With stem plants or bunch plants you have to float them until they grow roots. (that is unless they have a good root system when you buy them.) his is one reason I am trying to stay away from bunch plants. It takes way to long for them to root. However I do use them quite often in my tanks with weights and placed to the rear of the tank in between large swords and ferns. They then seem to do what I want and give my boys the proper cover they need.


Thank you!!! Where can I find these weights?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2019)

bbetta said:


> In the second pic, your fish looks like it has pop-eye disease on the right eye. This might be the reason he is lying down. Look into it, it might be very harmful if the reason that causes it isn’t dealt with.


I believe it’s just the angle but I’ll keep an eye on it, thank you


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Stella2013 said:


> Thank you!!! Where can I find these weights?


These are the only ones I buy. More pricey than some but double thick. I need to order more. Thanks for the reminder. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/25-NEW-Dou...756684?hash=item4439752d0c:g:6QoAAOSwfVpYrgGv


----------



## Be77aPe5cA (Jul 14, 2019)

He does look pretty. Not sure if he is blue and thats purple light.
Purple bettas are very rare. But yeh it does look his eye has a deformity Guy mentioned and
ive read about :|


----------



## OrchidxBetta (Mar 18, 2016)

Everyone here shared great feedback. Your tank looks wonderful and Alex is absolutely marvelous! How's he doing this evening?

Are using water conditioner?

I agree with adding more plants. You may consider adding a Catappa leaf and/or float it at the top for cover. I too recommend root tabs. You know, there's a different liquid fert called Seachem Flourish *Advance*. My LFStores don't have 'em in stock. A small bottle can be found online. It has so many good reviews (Of course, it depends on the plant and results vary.) So far, so good. I have a Spec V too. Cheers to that!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2019)

Be77aPe5cA said:


> He does look pretty. Not sure if he is blue and thats purple light.
> Purple bettas are very rare. But yeh it does look his eye has a deformity Guy mentioned and
> ive read about <img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.bettafish.com/images/smilies/icon_neutral.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Neutral" class="inlineimg" />


. 

I think it was just the angle! 😁


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2019)

OrchidxBetta said:


> Everyone here shared great feedback. Your tank looks wonderful and Alex is absolutely marvelous! How's he doing this evening?
> 
> Are using water conditioner?
> 
> I agree with adding more plants. You may consider adding a Catappa leaf and/or float it at the top for cover. I too recommend root tabs. You know, there's a different liquid fert called Seachem Flourish *Advance*. My LFStores don't have 'em in stock. A small bottle can be found online. It has so many good reviews (Of course, it depends on the plant and results vary.) So far, so good. I have a Spec V too. Cheers to that!


He’s much better today! Must have just been stressed from the tank redo, thank you I’ll make sure to check out the seachem flourish advance and yes I use water conditioner and I just got some bacopa which I’m leaving to float.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

In looking over the specks on the Flourish Advanced and the difference between it and Flourish I'm kind of thinking about changing my Flourish line. The advanced sounds like a very good product and quite an improvement over regular Flourish. I need to get a new bottle of Flourish and I'm going to give the advanced a try.


----------

